# Estudiante de ingenieria busca una buena idea para hacer su tesis



## Kmilo (Jun 8, 2008)

Saludos, soy estudiante de ingenieria electronica de la universidad distrital de colombia, (saludos a mis condicipulos) ahora me encuentro terminando materias, y esoty pensando en una idea para mi tesis de grado, por lo general las ideas de las tesis las proporcionan los profesores, pero en  mi caso ya me han rechazado dos anteproyectos extrtaidos de ideas de profesores, y ya estoy cansado.
recurro a ustedes que como deasrrolladores de I+D deben tener muy buenas ideas sobre lo que deberia hacerse, no pido ideas sencillas, o algo que ya este hecho, solo pido que me compartan ideas y comentarios (constructivos en lo posible) 
por cierto este mismo mensaje lo enviare a otros foros para que solo contesten uno de ellos 
gracias


----------



## fernandob (Jun 8, 2008)

ideas, ideitas y ideotas , muchas medio idiotas......tantas cosas se hacen , tanto tiempo se pierde para decir "lo hice" 
eureka

y tantas boludeces mas.

hace asi, como te dire y veras que no solo no te la rechazan sino que ademas vas a sentir que estas haciendo algo util, yo te dire por donde buscar, se supone que sos casi un ingeniero.
las ideas tiene que salir de ti :

date una vuelta por la asociacion (o como se llame) de ciegos, de discapacitados motrices, de.....tanta gente que tiene un problema (incluidos niños).
escuchalos, planteales lo que vas a hacer, mas bien que podes hacer.
fijate que proyecto podes encarar que les sea util, anota primero todo lo que se te ocurra, todo !
luego en tu casa veras que es viable de que puedas realizar y que te llena mas.

saludos


----------



## Eduardo (Jun 8, 2008)

Kmilo dijo:
			
		

> ... no pido ideas sencillas, o algo que ya este hecho, solo pido que me compartan ideas y comentarios


Si buscas en 'google listado proyectos finales electronica'  y variantes, vas a encontrar algunos listados de proyectos de distintas universidades. De ahi podes sacar ideas y adaptarlas a tus preferencias y necesidades.

Lo ideal seria que te contactaras con alguna empresa y plantearas la posibilidad de hacer un proyecto en base a alguna necesidad de ellos.  Lo bueno es que trabaja$ sobre un problema industrial/medico/etc  concreto que se da no por problemas tecnologicos (en general) sino porque  algo comercial 'a medida' no existe.
El problema que hay, es que si no tenes de antemano un trato informaciónrmal con gente de la empresa, lo mas probable es que te saquen a patadas


----------



## veromi19 (Sep 14, 2008)

buenas amigos de foros de electronica. Mi  nombre es veronica y soy estudiante de ingenieria electronica en venezuela. quisiera que me ayudaran con alguna idea para realizar mi tesis de grado. La mencion por la que me inclino es "telematica", asi que habia pensado en construir un dispositivo que sea capaz de medir y registrar el consumo de energia electrica en un hogar, pero no solo eso por supuesto, sino que ademas sea capaz de transmitir ese dato medido de consumo (puede ser por dia), a la central electrica de la ciudad en donde un personal se encargara de realizar las cuentas para efectuar el cobro al cliente. Mi objetivo principal seria evitar el robo de electricidad que al menos aqui en venezuela es muy comun, y evitar ademas que el personal encargado de medir el consumo casa por casa directamente en los medidores instalados en las casas, tenga que moverse, debido a que toda la información va a llegar directamente a un computador. He pensado que la información podria enviarse por fibra optica, o a traves de una señal inalambrica, y fisicamente seria una especia de caja negra, para evitar algun tipo de daño fisico o de alteracion en su funcionamiento.

Les agradeceria mucho su ayuda, bien sea para este mismo proyecto o con otras ideas mejores, ya que no quiero realizar un proyecto sencillo sino hacer algo que en verdad refleje el ingenio, entusiasmo e inteligencia de un verdadero ingeniero electronico. =) gracias de antemano..


----------



## Eduardo (Sep 14, 2008)

Esto es lo que queres hacer?  http://www.archnetco.com/english/product/product_s1.htm

Los medidores valen USD 36 FOB  (cant. min. 500)  http://www.made-in-china.com/showro...China-Single-Phase-Electronic-Meter-PLC-.html


----------



## veromi19 (Sep 15, 2008)

Bueno si. algo asi.   pero ahora no se si sera buena idea. si tienen alguna idea innovadora para un proyecto por fa avisenme. ya se me acerca el momento y aun no tengo ni el tema para la tesis. gracias de antemano.


----------



## Chico3001 (Sep 15, 2008)

Hay mucha investigacion en ese campo, lo que hacen es poner medidores de corriente a la entrada de las casas y a la salida de la acometida de los postes y de la central electrica, posteriormente esos datos se mandan por varios medios al centro de control, los que he visto son Internet, Celular, RF, y por medio del mismo cableado electrico

Otras ideas que se me ocurren pueden ser el control de procesos por Internet, integracion de sensores biometricos en la ropa comun, sistemas de seguridad que detecten al dueño para eliminar automaticamente las alarmas, o mediciones biometricas de los operadores de equipo peligroso para detectar su estado de animo y poder disminuir el peligro si la persona no esta suficientemente alerta


----------



## fernandoae (Sep 15, 2008)

En mi opinion no me parece correcto este tipo de pedidos... piensen algo ustedes y que puedan hacer con los conocimientos que poseen.. creo que esto no aporta nada al foro... no quiero ofender a nadie pero ese es mi punto de vista.


----------



## valvstate (Sep 16, 2008)

fernandoae dijo:
			
		

> En mi opinion no me parece correcto este tipo de pedidos... piensen algo ustedes y que puedan hacer con los conocimientos que poseen.. creo que esto no aporta nada al foro... no quiero ofender a nadie pero ese es mi punto de vista.



Es verdad. pero creo que hay algo que salta a la vista. un artista pintor de cuadros sabe pintar, sabe usar los pinceles, sabe como se preparan los colores, sabe todo lo que sea necesario para  pintar cualquier cosa. pero sino sabe que pintar es lo mismo que nada. creo que se debe a un tema de creatividad e imaginación. los que estudiamos ingenieria somos de razonar todo, procesar todo y darle un porque a todo. creo que aca debemos apartarnos un poco de esa forma de ser y mirar con otro ojo, ojo creativo, mas humanamente y traspasar los limites, de todas formas son ideas.

saludos


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Dic 21, 2008)

Kmilo, sería bueno que buscaras un area de aplicación a lo que queres desarrollar por ejemplo robotica , comunicaciones, luego buscas algún tema específico y por último planteas las dudas que tengas acá en el foro así te podemós brindar ayuda de forma específica


----------



## Fernando Duque (Dic 22, 2008)

Camilo escribeme yo tengo una microempresa de bebidas y estoy trabajndo en el desarrollo de una vending para mi aplicacion de bebidas a bajo costo y tiene una aplicacion alta en electronica. 

Fernando Duque
Bogota


----------



## waarfactor (Dic 22, 2008)

Saludos gente: bueno recien he terminado mis estudios tecnicos de electronica y estoy  buscando hacer un trabajo de tesis practico, y me estoy inclinando en usar un proyecto que hice seguridad y pues el agregado seria hacer una transmision inalambrica, pues tengo un transmisor y receptor de 315Mhz 480Bps. Seria bueno el trabajo?. les comento que los he probado sin rasultados positivos pues mis sospechas son que ambos circuitos de tx y rx deben estar muy aparte del circuito principal. bueno espero que me respondan.


----------



## arnolectrix (Abr 16, 2010)

Soy un estudioso de la materia,es mas trabajo en una usina ,una de las formas de saber si hay robo es colocando medidores zonales,y comparar los datos del medidor zonal con la suma de los medidores de los clientes. segundo mucha gente actua sobra los medidores .durante la noche o los fines de semana,se puede tomar una zona y hacer un control de dia y otro de noche  en las zonas mas sospechosas .en barrios pequeños coloca bobinas amperometricas en la linea y pronto sabras si hay momentos en que la carga sube mas de lo normal y en que horarios y dias , si la empresa electrica quiere tiene muchas formas de lograrlo pero ello tiene un costo economico y social y habra que ver si la empresa realmente esta interesada en ello


----------



## williamg (Abr 16, 2010)

Aca en Mexico  ( Monterrey ) lo que estan haciendo es que estan poniendo medidores digitales y aparte poner un tipo de cable blindado 
y unos fusibles oo algo asi desde el transformador o donde sea que este agarrada tu casa y de esa manera si tienes un mayor consumo simplemente te kedaras sin energia 

o al menos asi entendi, ya que eso apenas empieza.  es algo "nuevo" y van empezando en colonias piloto


----------

